# Uber Whatsit #114



## 480sparky (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## MLeeK (Aug 3, 2012)

The grain is throwing me. Tamale?


----------



## fiziwig (Aug 3, 2012)

Doughnut, croissant, sweet roll? Something with sugar and frosting or glaze.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 4, 2012)

Fries?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 4, 2012)

Gads, you guys are gonna make me hungry!


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 4, 2012)

Tape?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## snowbear (Aug 4, 2012)

Some kind of cream or gel?
Paint (oil/acrylic/watercolor)?


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 4, 2012)

Pasta?


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 4, 2012)

Food?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, that last picture has really thrown me for a loop, but I'm gonna go ahead and guess what I was thinking anyway.

I'm thinking the "grain" is really strands of fiber, like string, tied into a knot.
OR, some sort of reeding or something used for woven baskets.
But in that third shot, especially, it looks like something sticky or gooey on it. Maybe it's some sort lacquer finish?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 4, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Well, that last picture has really thrown me for a loop, but I'm gonna go ahead and guess what I was thinking anyway.
> 
> I'm thinking the "grain" is really strands of fiber, like string, tied into a knot.
> OR, some sort of reeding or something used for woven baskets.
> But in that third shot, especially, it looks like something sticky or gooey on it. Maybe it's some sort lacquer finish?



I don't think you realize just how close you are.

Both in your description....... and your avatar.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 4, 2012)

Piece of green wood.


----------



## Demers18 (Aug 4, 2012)

Straw hat?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 4, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> Straw hat?



Hat's off to you!


----------



## fiziwig (Aug 5, 2012)

You can't fool me! I still say it's a doughnut. Glazed. With sugar sprinkles.

And if it's not, it _should_ be!


----------



## Demers18 (Aug 5, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Hat's off to you!



Thanks but I don't deserve much credit when you  give a hint like that.


----------

